# Xiao Lian Tuo



## Xue Sheng (Jan 15, 2008)

Or in Cantonese Siu Lim Tao (sorry, I'm learning Mandarin)

I am wondering how long it takes to do the Siu Lim Tao form?
Not how long to learn it but how long it should take to do the form from beginning to end once you have already learned it

Also can it be done slower for internal purposes?


----------



## almost a ghost (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been told that the first 3rd of the section should take about 20 minutes to complete. This is done by doing the tan, fook, jut at a very slow place with the two opening punches and the pak and palm at the end of the at normal speed. The rest can be done at regular speed.


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 15, 2008)

I've seen it take anywhere from a couple of minutes, to maybe 8 or ten.  It depends on how you do the first section.  When I learned it, we were doing the first section very slowly, breathing in and out naturally, and using a good deal of tension in the movements.  

I've changed how I do it, and my Sifu has expressed his blessing on how I do this.  When I do it now, I match the movement with my breathing.  As I extend with the fook sau, I breath out and finish the movement with the end of the breath.  Then relax and breath in.  Then withdraw the wu sau again with tension, and breathe out, ending the movement with the end of the breath.  You can adjust the speed depending on how long you can draw out your breath.  It's definitely faster, but it feels much more natural and "correct" for my body, to me.  The old way felt like I was forcing a square peg into a round hole.

When I do it this way, it probably takes me 3-4 minutes, start to finish.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jan 15, 2008)

Can it be done slowly for internal work? Or course. Any form can, and alot of Sui Nim Tao is about building the basics, and going slowly will defenitly do that.

To perfrom... kinda depends. Normal though is about a minute for me (when not going slow).


----------



## tenth1 (Jan 16, 2008)

for me it takes around 5 to 12 minutes but ive been told it should take longer


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 16, 2008)

Since I have learned Siu Lim Tao twice now you would think I knew this, but I don't. It is the only Wing Chun form I have ever learned (many years apart with the same sifu) and of late I have had the need to train it again and I was wondering how long I should take. The first time I am pretty sure I was told how long but I am old and forgetful the second time I do not remember him telling me, but I am old a forgetful 



almost a ghost said:


> I've been told that the first 3rd of the section should take about 20 minutes to complete. This is done by doing the tan, fook, jut at a very slow place with the two opening punches and the pak and palm at the end of the at normal speed. The rest can be done at regular speed.



Thank you I will give this a try



Flying Crane said:


> I've seen it take anywhere from a couple of minutes, to maybe 8 or ten. It depends on how you do the first section. When I learned it, we were doing the first section very slowly, breathing in and out naturally, and using a good deal of tension in the movements.
> 
> I've changed how I do it, and my Sifu has expressed his blessing on how I do this. When I do it now, I match the movement with my breathing. As I extend with the fook sau, I breath out and finish the movement with the end of the breath. Then relax and breath in. Then withdraw the wu sau again with tension, and breathe out, ending the movement with the end of the breath. You can adjust the speed depending on how long you can draw out your breath. It's definitely faster, but it feels much more natural and "correct" for my body, to me. The old way felt like I was forcing a square peg into a round hole.
> 
> When I do it this way, it probably takes me 3-4 minutes, start to finish.



This is close to the time I was taking (about 5 minutes, that is at home on my own) the last time I trained it, but I think it was very likely my inexperience that made this feel to fast for me and I had a real problem slowing it down if Sifu was not there. In class it was longer... I think, there was no clock in the room to look at. 



CuongNhuka said:


> Can it be done slowly for internal work? Or course. Any form can, and alot of Sui Nim Tao is about building the basics, and going slowly will defenitly do that.
> 
> To perfrom... kinda depends. Normal though is about a minute for me (when not going slow).



Thanks



tenth1 said:


> for me it takes around 5 to 12 minutes but ive been told it should take longer



Thank You


----------



## DungHo (Jan 17, 2008)

hello there,

I have a few thoughts on this topic.  My personal believe is this form should be done slowly, but you must pay attention to the breathing.  If you don't breath correctly there no point of doing it slow but it have no affect in developing internal power.  Techniques are really hard to master so by doing slowly you can watch for detail of each moves.  When you get comfortable to each move then you should do it a little faster.  Still then, I still think you should do it slow. heheh.  For me, sometime I take half an hour to finish the form.  
make sure you relax during the form and sinking your elbow during the 1st third of the set.  

I don't know if it any help.  heheh


----------



## larry (Jan 21, 2008)

As you do the first form of "Siu lim tau", the first part is done slowly.  Ten minutes for the beginning student is an adequate time as your legs have to get used to the sinking stance, and will tire quickly.  As you continue to practice, you will be more aware of relaxing the pressure in your knees(kim sut), as well as the rest of your body.  When you do this, you will realize the body's connection from the ground to your hands.  You continue to practice until you are doing 30 minutes comfortably.  The amount of time this takes depends on your dedication to practice.  There are many unseen benefits to this slow form.  Each student feels things in their own way.  Proper practice will bring many forms of realized awarenesses,  and with a good teacher you will develop a proper foundation on which to begin to build your own wing chun skill.  Good luck in your pursuit of your own gung fu.         Larry


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Jan 22, 2008)

In Kamon we are taught to do the forms at various speeds depending on the energies we want to use. You can do the form short and snappy as in if you were working a drill. Or you can do it slowly so you are practising the motion in full. Personally i do the form about six different ways with the longest being around an hour and the shortest being about 6 minutes!

Bear in mind that the most important thing about the form is the movement and not the speed. As long as you aren't rushing through it with little bouncy movements or doing it too long so that your joints are being dangerously strained


----------



## profesormental (Jan 23, 2008)

Greetings.

Sil Lum Tao normally takes me about 5 to 7 minutes, sometimes 10 depending on what is being done.

Now it takes me some more time if I "activate" it.

SLT to me is an encyclopedia of proper movements that are to be repeated and repeated to make them very strong, because most are anatomically optimal... the best choice. This increases with time and is not lost with the athleticism of youth.

So it is important to notice that this exercise develops your neurological connections which do not erode as easily as your musculature can with age.

Hope that helps.


Juan M. Mercado


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses they have helped


----------

